# Just for the heck of it



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Giddyup!!! I couldn't resist! LOL

[attachment=50476:giddyup.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMAO ~ :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Too funny, Brit


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey, all creatures were shielded from any harm during this creation. LOLOL


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Hahaha...thank you for this picture! It definitely made me feel alot better after reading the dog napping post...Go Cosy go! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

HAHA :HistericalSmiley: 

Great photo!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Is that your new pet, Brit? That's an adorable picture! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is just toooo funny!!!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:smrofl: :smrofl: Ridem' Cosy!!!!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: 


:rockon: You go Cosy!! :rockon:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YEE HA!! :wavetowel2:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Well Cosy, you are quite the little equestrienne!! :smrofl:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Yee Haw Cowgirl Cosy! :smrofl:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

* :wavetowel2: :wavetowel2: :wavetowel2: Go Cosy Go :wavetowel2: :wavetowel2: :wavetowel2: 


Brit :you rock: *


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 28 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752989


> Hey, all creatures were shielded from any harm during this creation. LOLOL[/B]



*We do appreciate the notification.    *


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Carole @ Mar 29 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753039


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 28 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752989





> Hey, all creatures were shielded from any harm during this creation. LOLOL[/B]



*We do appreciate the notification.    *
[/B][/QUOTE]

What a relief! [attachment=50482:23_29_132.gif] [attachment=50482:23_29_132.gif] [attachment=50482:23_29_132.gif]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Go Cosy...Go Cosy :rochard: :rochard: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 

( and there's that sense of humor we all love :grouphug: )


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats funny!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I really love the riding outfit! What an adventuresome girl!!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ride Cowgirl, Ride! I just love Cosy pics.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Is this real or doctored???? :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Mar 28 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752992


> Is that your new pet, Brit? That's an adorable picture! Thanks for the laugh![/B]


No, he's a guest and staying in the spare bedroom. He snores ! ROTFL!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ridem' Cowgirl!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:rofl: :you rock:  :Sunny Smile: :Sooo cute:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: Go Cosy Go! :wavetowel2: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Ride Cosy ride! I love how you do it in style!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Geeze Brit, that horn looks dangerously close to Cosy's eyes. :smtease: Of course I know our Cosy can handle herself!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OKKKKKKK :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: now I've seen everything :HistericalSmiley: thanks for making me laugh


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

so, let me get this straight.... do you people prefer photoshopped pictures to the REAL thing? even a not so well photoshopped picture?

just wondering :smhelp: :blink:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 29 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753289


> so, let me get this straight.... do you people prefer photoshopped pictures to the REAL thing? even a not so well photoshopped picture?
> 
> just wondering :smhelp: :blink: [/B]



Hey there, Girlfriend!!! I know this can be taken either way, but I'm thinkin' (which I do so seldom these days) that this was to make "light"
of a previous thread. One which was taken, a bit too seriously. 

Your photography is amazing, and your baby is safe. We all know that, and admire your work. :thumbsup: 

And hey, let's now feel badly for Brit, with her new "man" in the guest room. Good heavens, I find it hard to deal with Cocoa's snoring ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry you don't like my sense of humor, Suzanne. By the way, it wasn't meant to be a "pro" photo so your remark
was pointless.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 29 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753289


> so, let me get this straight.... do you people prefer photoshopped pictures to the REAL thing? even a not so well photoshopped picture?
> 
> just wondering :smhelp: :blink: [/B]


I think the SM members here prefer anything that is fun, light and not dramatic. Brit brought that with this thread and it is very welcomed in my book. No need in :beating a dead horse: .


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 29 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753353


> Hey there, Girlfriend!!! I know this can be taken either way, but I'm thinkin' (which I do so seldom these days)* that this was to make "light"
> of a previous thread. One which was taken, a bit too seriously. *Your photography is amazing, and your baby is safe. We all know that, and admire your work. :thumbsup:
> 
> And hey, let's now feel badly for Brit, with her new "man" in the guest room. Good heavens, I find it hard to deal with Cocoa's snoring ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Yes, that's the way I took it. ... that Brit was paying hommage to suzanne.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wasn't really paying hommage to anyone. I just thought we needed to laugh instead of be so serious over
some photos and a CAT. LMBOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 29 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753368


> Yes, that's the way I took it. ... that Brit was paying hommage to suzanne.[/B]


oh? well in this case i'm flattered :biggrin: 

hommage accepted and appreciated, brit


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 29 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753372


> I wasn't really paying hommage to anyone. I just thought we needed to laugh instead of be so serious over
> some photos and a CAT. LMBOOOOOOOOO![/B]


it was too nice to last.....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Brit for the giggle, it's always welcomed


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Brit, just one question .... is your guest housebroken or potty pad trained? :no2:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Mar 29 2009, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753380


> Brit, just one question .... is your guest housebroken or potty pad trained? :no2:[/B]



Gee hope he doesn't tear stain...that's A LOT of Spa Lavis to use...geeeeez.

Cosy looks so darn cute, I can't even stand it. Can you put Leo with a Monkey....I just love Monkies.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Mar 29 2009, 05:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753380


> Brit, just one question .... is your guest housebroken or potty pad trained? :no2:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Very cute! Now what kind of animal is that :blink: I think a mountain Goat, am I right :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Mar 29 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753380


> Brit, just one question .... is your guest housebroken or potty pad trained? :no2:[/B]



Hahaha! He's magical and doesn't go at all.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 29 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753403


> QUOTE (MaryH @ Mar 29 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753380





> Brit, just one question .... is your guest housebroken or potty pad trained? :no2:[/B]



Hahaha! He's magical and doesn't go at all.  

[/B][/QUOTE]


Holy Smokes!! I want "magical" fosters!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 29 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753403


> QUOTE (MaryH @ Mar 29 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753380





> Brit, just one question .... is your guest housebroken or potty pad trained? :no2:[/B]



Hahaha! He's magical and doesn't go at all.  

[/B][/QUOTE]


Are you sure?? Did you check inside the closet in your spare room ......


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 29 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753408


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 29 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753403





> QUOTE (MaryH @ Mar 29 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753380





> Brit, just one question .... is your guest housebroken or potty pad trained? :no2:[/B]



Hahaha! He's magical and doesn't go at all.  

[/B][/QUOTE]


Holy Smokes!! I want "magical" fosters!! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hahaha! Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 29 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753413


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 29 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753408





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 29 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753403





> QUOTE (MaryH @ Mar 29 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753380





> Brit, just one question .... is your guest housebroken or potty pad trained? :no2:[/B]



Hahaha! He's magical and doesn't go at all.  

[/B][/QUOTE]


Holy Smokes!! I want "magical" fosters!! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hahaha! Wouldn't that be great!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ah.. then I could have rugs again...


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Brit, I'm just curious. What does Toy think of the new pet?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Mar 29 2009, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753430


> Brit, I'm just curious. What does Toy think of the new pet?[/B]



She thinks he needs to lose weight. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 29 2009, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753445


> QUOTE (Coco @ Mar 29 2009, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753430





> Brit, I'm just curious. What does Toy think of the new pet?[/B]



She thinks he needs to lose weight. :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You know, Brit, he looks similiar to Big Butt Henry. I swear, you could stick Cosy on BBH, and it would look the same ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Let me tell ya, Big Butt, is HUGE!! And with Cosy's tiny size, yep, the same shot. LOL


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, one more. Cosy just loves to play with the dolphins. ROTFL

[attachment=50510:Bubbles.jpg]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 29 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753446


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 29 2009, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753445





> QUOTE (Coco @ Mar 29 2009, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753430





> Brit, I'm just curious. What does Toy think of the new pet?[/B]



She thinks he needs to lose weight. :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You know, Brit, he looks similiar to Big Butt Henry. I swear, you could stick Cosy on BBH, and it would look the same ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Let me tell ya, Big Butt, is HUGE!! And with Cosy's tiny size, yep, the same shot. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok, bring Henry on over and we'll snap a few. :biggrin:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

LMAO!!!! Cosy looks so sweet swimming with the dolphins. Such a active little girl you have there Brit.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 29 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753461


> OK, one more. Cosy just loves to play with the dolphins. ROTFL
> 
> [attachment=50510:Bubbles.jpg][/B]



OMG! I love it!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

And she does it without tanks! I'm totally impressed. :biggrin: Just curious, Brit. Exactly where were you when Cosy got to swim with the dolphins?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Mar 29 2009, 09:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753474


> And she does it without tanks! I'm totally impressed. :biggrin: Just curious, Brit. Exactly where were you when Cosy got to swim with the dolphins?[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Mar 29 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753474


> And she does it without tanks! I'm totally impressed. :biggrin: Just curious, Brit. Exactly where were you when Cosy got to swim with the dolphins?[/B]


I was on the other side of the tank.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

not only is the little doll face swimming underwater without tanks but also without getting wet. now, THAT is impressive.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 29 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753520


> not only is the little doll face swimming underwater without tanks but also without getting wet. now, THAT is impressive.[/B]


That's what I was thinking. I was like, man, if Pebbles could swim without getting wet, I'd let her do it a lot more often


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

i guess she can only get dry cleaned.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

LMAO...flap your little paws cosy! :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 29 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753520


> not only is the little doll face swimming underwater without tanks but also without getting wet. now, THAT is impressive.[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: LMAO ~ I wish I were that lucky. Can you imagine looking perfect at all times, and not needing air? :smrofl: 


Only Cosy can pull that off. Well, I may try chucking LBB in our lake, and snapping a few shots ~ lol 

Just kidding everyone....I will not harm/drown LBB. Well, I may try it with Oliver ~ :rofl:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 29 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753531


> :HistericalSmiley: LMAO ~ I wish I were that lucky. Can you imagine looking perfect at all times, and not needing air? :smrofl:[/B]



Cosy, aka Esther Williams :supacool:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Mar 29 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753542


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 29 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753531





> :HistericalSmiley: LMAO ~ I wish I were that lucky. Can you imagine looking perfect at all times, and not needing air? :smrofl:[/B]



Cosy, aka Esther Williams :supacool:
[/B][/QUOTE]



Yes, exactly, Mary! If Esther can do it, why can't Cosy? LOL


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

:hiding: QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 29 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753549


> QUOTE (MaryH @ Mar 29 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753542





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 29 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753531





> :HistericalSmiley: LMAO ~ I wish I were that lucky. Can you imagine looking perfect at all times, and not needing air? :smrofl:[/B]



Cosy, aka Esther Williams :supacool: 
[/B][/QUOTE]



Yes, exactly, Mary! If Esther can do it, why can't Cosy? LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

So relieved .... was afraid no one else would know who Esther Williams was ....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Mar 29 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753564


> :hiding: QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 29 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753549





> QUOTE (MaryH @ Mar 29 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753542





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 29 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753531





> :HistericalSmiley: LMAO ~ I wish I were that lucky. Can you imagine looking perfect at all times, and not needing air? :smrofl:[/B]



Cosy, aka Esther Williams :supacool: 
[/B][/QUOTE]



Yes, exactly, Mary! If Esther can do it, why can't Cosy? LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

So relieved .... was afraid no one else would know who Esther Williams was ....
[/B][/QUOTE]


My mom told me about her ROTFL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, here's Cosy, as a human ~ LOL

[attachment=50520:Esther.jpg]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL Yep! Cosy in another life! Both have/had gills.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 29 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753572


> My mom told me about her ROTFL[/B]



That's cold!

But your pics are cute.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (bbry @ Mar 30 2009, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753760


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 29 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753572





> My mom told me about her ROTFL[/B]



That's cold!

But your pics are cute.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awww, I was just kidding. :tender:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL! Too cute!! :wub: 

I don't know why, but it reminds me of The Neverending Story with the boy and his magical dog who flies, if I remember correctly, LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Mar 30 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754061


> LOL! Too cute!! :wub:
> 
> I don't know why, but it reminds me of The Neverending Story with the boy and his magical dog who flies, if I remember correctly, LOL. :biggrin:[/B]



Oh yes! Didn't that giant dog remind you of a maltese...kinda sorta? Balfor or something like that.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 30 2009, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754081


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Mar 30 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754061





> LOL! Too cute!! :wub:
> 
> I don't know why, but it reminds me of The Neverending Story with the boy and his magical dog who flies, if I remember correctly, LOL. :biggrin:[/B]



Oh yes! Didn't that giant dog remind you of a maltese...kinda sorta? Balfor or something like that.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Ah the memories of watching The Neverending Story over and over with four little boys who are now grown men, one about to become a doctor, one about to become a daddy, one who is about to becomen an animator for George Lucas and another one who still watches the Neverending Story. And it was a Luck Dragon, not a magical dog.....but he sure did look like a maltese to me. Falcor? Wasn't that his name? And the "child-like empress".....gotta go drag that thing out and watch it again, if it will still play.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

You go Cosy!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (samsonsmom @ Apr 1 2009, 02:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754855


> Ah the memories of watching The Neverending Story over and over with four little boys who are now grown men, one about to become a doctor, one about to become a daddy, one who is about to becomen an animator for George Lucas and another one who still watches the Neverending Story. And it was a Luck Dragon, not a magical dog.....but he sure did look like a maltese to me. Falcor? Wasn't that his name? And the "child-like empress".....gotta go drag that thing out and watch it again, if it will still play.
> 
> Samsonsmom[/B]



Oh yes! I sat through many screenings of that movie with my kids too. That movie made everyone a believer
in Fantasia for at least a little while.


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: That is GREAT! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Cosy. I'm so jealous! I've always wanted to swim with dolphins


----------

